# Who to punch in the face!



## djkneegrow (Aug 17, 2012)

If you were given one free shot on anyone famous who is alive right now and have no consequences from doing it who would you punch and why would you want to punch them?


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 17, 2012)

Sarah Palin cuz she is an idiot...just sayin


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 17, 2012)

Kanye West, Obvious reasons, and a few I feel I should not speak about...lol


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 17, 2012)

Richard Simmons. No reason needed.


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

My boss cuz hes a dick!


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 17, 2012)

I Carly...


----------



## DF (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh I would so punch this fucker in the face.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEqwKNNQBwc


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 17, 2012)

Floyd Money Mayweather. Because he s an idiot, jerk and that is the only way I could hit him because he is fucking quick.


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 17, 2012)

Alright so I think I was wanting to punch Kanye West also, but now I am unsure of him or the dude off that youtube video too. Dfeaton that guy is way obnoxious but so is Kanye West. Man the decisions we have to make in life sometimes....


----------



## OCDude (Aug 17, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Oh I would so punch this fucker in the face.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEqwKNNQBwc



Lol df he drives me crazy!!

But I'm gonna go with Tom Cruise, so f'ing tired of hearing about all their bs! Just take your daughter to Madagascar or something and shut the f up!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 17, 2012)

The hosts on Home Shopping Network - because your making my wife spend all my money!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 17, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Oh I would so punch this fucker in the face.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEqwKNNQBwc



Mother. Of. GOD. 
Where did you find this annoying little FUCK!!


----------



## DF (Aug 17, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Mother. Of. GOD.
> Where did you find this annoying little FUCK!!



My daughter watches his shit.... I have to leave the room.


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 17, 2012)

Jenner said:


> Sarah Palin cuz she is an idiot...just sayin



Being that I'm a guy, throw one in for me.


----------



## Mr P (Aug 17, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> My daughter watches his shit.... I have to leave the room.



x 2 my kids loved it,  annoying to me,  I would love to punch Kanye West


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Oh I would so punch this fucker in the face.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEqwKNNQBwc



the sad thing is that google is paying this mofo..


----------



## muscleink (Aug 17, 2012)

Chris Brown all day every day


----------



## DF (Aug 17, 2012)

muscleink said:


> Chris Brown all day every day



Oooooooh! That is a good one!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 17, 2012)

Get some!!!!!!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 17, 2012)

if i could fight anything in the world itd be the sun.. so i could punch it square in its stupid face!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 17, 2012)

Really the cast of jersey shore, Oprah, to, chad Johnson, the Kardashians well actually I wish there plane went down and they all burned, umm my cousin sammi, hulk Hogans ex wife.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 17, 2012)

That faggoty pussy Mike on Jersey Shore, he'd hit his head on cement before I could knock him out though!


----------



## Milo (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd like to run my fist through Kanye's skull.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 18, 2012)

the situation


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 18, 2012)

O that fucker fred could def get a back hand a punch and I would be in jail for murder , But my #1 by far is Papa John I hate his head faking fucked up grill I would rearrange it for him


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh fuck yeah, the cast of jersey shore...Exept snookie... I would curb stump her dumbass.


----------

